# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Lazy Cam xuất thiếu ký tự

## yore

Mình dùng lazacam để xuất code nhưng khi qua Mach lại thiếu thành phần. Ví dụ trong lazycam mình add vài ký tự từ 1 tới 10. Nhưng khi post gcode qua mach thì chỉ xuất hiện 1 vài ký tự và có ký tự lại chẳng nguyên vẹn mới đau. (Nó chỉ bị với ký tự, còn hình vẽ thì ok)

Bác nào có cách giải quyết vấn đề này không ợ. 

Thanks các bác đã nghía qua

----------


## anhcos

Bác hơi hà tiện khi hỏi r, nội dung hay hình ảnh cụ thể đi.

----------

yore

----------


## yore

Sáng mình phải nộp mạng cho cty rồi. Chiều họ cởi trói  :Big Grin:  mình sẽ làm vài bô gởi cho các pác.

Thanks

----------


## yore

Phía  trên là hình thím nó đấy ợ. Loay hoay các kiểu cũng chỉ đc có thế. Thanks các cụ sẽ bỏ lại vài comment

----------


## CKD

LazyCAM đã rất lỗi thời và hầu như không được phát triển nữa.
Trước đây khoảng 5 năm mình có dùng LazyCAM nhiều, lúc đấy anh em trên diễn đàn cũng có dùng nhiều và cũng gặp rất nhiều vấn đề.
Riêng bản thân, giai đoạn đó sử dụng LazyCAM cho Plasma hầu như không gặp vấn đề gì. Cứ import DXF từ CAD 2004 vào là chạy vù vù.

Sau giai đoạn đó, không rỏ vì lý do gì mà mình dùng LazyCAM cứ bị lỗi, import DXF cứ lỗi mãi mà không tìm được nguyên nhân cụ thể. Có thể do hệ điều hành hay gì đó v.v... và mình bỏ hẵn không dùng nữa.
Nhiều anh em phản hồi lỗi, mình không biết phải giải đáp thế nào vì khi mình dùng được cho đến khi không dùng được cũng không phát hiện gì nhiều.

Vậy nên với bác chủ, mình nghĩ nên chuyển qua soft khác mà dùng. Đơn giản, có "thuốc" và khá rẻ khi mua là SheetCAM.
SheetCAM có khá đây đủ tính năng để có thể dùng, có thể phay 2D, 2.5D, cắt tia như laser/plasma/water v.v... đều Ok. Có cả hổ trợ khoan mồi v.v...

----------

yore

----------


## yore

Mới quen e nó chua đc 1 tháng. Chưa làm ăn gì đc. Mới mò sơ sơ à mà giờ phải chia tay nó thì tiếc quá. Qua đây thì thấy các bạn cũng mò nát e nó rồi  :Big Grin:  nên chắc đổi qua mò e khác vậy. Cái sự mò cũng công phu quá ợ

----------

